# Rabbit Police Package



## DasBlackHare (Jul 24, 2007)

So I since I temporarily have 16" jetta steelies on my car and waiting on what to do with my BBS CV's I was wondering if anyone knows a company that sells a center cap that will fit a 16'' steelie. I am possibly thinking of doing police style wheels but the crown vics are all 5 x 114 mm lug pattern.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

ive seen people put early model beetle center caps on a new beetles steelies i think you can get them and chirco.com


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (KulturKampf)*

you can run the 5x114 on the rabbit which is 5x112 with wobble bolts. i have bbs's that are drilled 5x114.4 and i run them with wobble bolts no problem


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (Brabbit32)*

make sure the offset is right also u dont wanna rubb everything LOL


----------



## pornstarSR (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: (Brabbit32)*

diamond racing wheels?
http://diamondracingwheels.com/ministock.html
pick your size and offset, and im pretty sure they do 5x112
kindof heavy, but they arent too bad price whise and you can get some interesting size and offsets.
**** just notced you wanted only the center cap.... oh well. ****


----------



## vxiamtheruinerxv (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (pornstarSR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pornstarSR* »_diamond racing wheels?
http://diamondracingwheels.com/ministock.html
pick your size and offset, and im pretty sure they do 5x112
kindof heavy, but they arent too bad price whise and you can get some interesting size and offsets.
**** just notced you wanted only the center cap.... oh well. ****

I have been looking all over for a website like that! Iv been wanting to do 18x8.5 but i think those would be extremely heavy. 
and this http://www.thefind.com/cars/info-baby-moon-hubcaps place might help you find the centercaps.


----------



## vyperstrike (Oct 4, 2008)

Old thread, but I think this is pretty much what the OP was looking for.










Not my company by any means, and they don't seem to sell those on their website, but it looks pretty sweet.


----------



## vxiamtheruinerxv (Nov 13, 2006)

Any more images as that car around? I am really considering going this direction with my wheels.


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

Where's the "2.5l Inline-5 Engine" relation here?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

op owns a car with said description engine


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Or the OP can actually take the crown vic steelies and get the lug holes widened a bit, buy the "wobble" bolts from ECS or Raderwerks or something (since those lugs are used to make 5x112 lug pattern use 5x114 wheels, then he could widen the steelies and call it a day.


----------

